# Great music noise-rock from Bosnia-Herzegovina, hard boiling noise N rolls!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

From Sarajevo, what a pretty town, I know Teno singer and guitar player of the band, earlier state of the band was punk-rock, mid-period was heavy noise-rock ala SWANS (NYC),
Full of ultra-heavy guitar riffs.

Try the Album Gentle art of fire, or their live album it's there best ever.
https://www.youtubhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2YTHeqmkWge.com/watch?v=muGpy3fzHE0






that so cool, dont you think?


----------

